

The Kickstarter Recession  - danso
http://hive.slate.com/hive/10-rules-starting-small-business/article/the-kickstarter-recession

======
vannevar
The article doesn't convince me that money thrown away by individuals on a
Kickstarter pipe dream is any worse economically than money wasted by a large
corporation on a failed product or an unproductive hire. Economic growth
happens because the few successes more than make up for the many failures.
This will be as true for Kickstarter as it is for the economy in general.

------
waterlesscloud
This is a completely misguided article, from the ground up.

The point of Kickstarter is to fund things that people want but where
traditional funding sources are unable to accurately assess the demand for
those things.

In other words, KS does not create market inefficiencies, it corrects them.

------
dougabug
Optimizing the (immediate) measured economy doesn't necessarily reflect the
most important goal of society. People might measure their productivity in
forests paved, or maybe we can maximize the needle on some Fed metric by
building more napalm factories. On the other hand, most corporations doubted
the value of exploring packet switching back in the 60's.

